# DNP and water retention.



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

I was just curious to know how much water weight can one expect to drop after DNP? So far I'm about to wrap up my 21-day run(5-6 of which were complete fails diet wise..) and my weight hasn't moved much, but I am extremely noticeably leaner, I can tell because obliques are leaner, lower abs are showing, and body is getting leaner all around. I'm also taking Yohimbine so this could be another factor to holding water weight. My starting weight was 183lbs and now I'm 178lbs. In 21 days surely I must've lost more? I could've achieved this from a regular deficit lol but I'm sure I'm holding tons of water. Would like anyone experience, knowledge, and anecdote. Thanks!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I have used dnp in the past and if your vitc and diet were good then i found minimal water retention, im not saying there wasnt ANY because there was but it wasnt alot. You will hold more if you had a ****ty diet and didnt supplement vit c imo and in my experience.

Give it a week or so after finishing for the best results to show as its not just water retention at times its the muscles need to fill up agiain then...............BOOOOOOOOM :thumb:


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

My VitC is at roughly 2-2.5g/day. My diet is extremely low carb but I take it that wouldn't matter as all your glycogen would immediately get burned away. I sure hope I am holding SOME water lol or I'll be ****ed that I went 3 weeks with only that much loss lmao.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I actually got rid of water on DNP.


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

i didnt hold any, think i was dryer


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Celica said:


> I was just curious to know how much water weight can one expect to drop after DNP? So far I'm about to wrap up my 21-day run(5-6 of which were complete fails diet wise..) and my weight hasn't moved much, but I am extremely noticeably leaner, I can tell because obliques are leaner, lower abs are showing, and body is getting leaner all around. I'm also taking Yohimbine so this could be another factor to holding water weight. My starting weight was 183lbs and now I'm 178lbs. In 21 days surely I must've lost more? I could've achieved this from a regular deficit lol but I'm sure I'm holding tons of water. Would like anyone experience, knowledge, and anecdote. Thanks!


Only a 5lbs loss in 21 days?? I would have to question the quality/dosage of your DNP. What was your bf% when you started and what dose have you been using?


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

I binged for 6 of the days... But it really wasn't as bad as what I usually do. This can't void the strngth of DNP. I'm using dhacks stuff from late december, at 250mg/ed. I was going to stop using for the weekend but I ended using it anyhow. I started at 182.2 and my weight moved up a pound or two while I was getting leaner..... I look blurry for the most part too. I'm usually very prone to water shifts from caloric adjustment. I'm rocking yohimbine too. I really have to think I am holding on to a decent amount of water, because I leaned out quite well but am still looking blurry. My weight only moved 5lbs in 3 weeks time, but normally I don't see this much vascularity at this weight, aswell before I started the DNP I did 2 days of VLCD to prep, so that could be why I started at the weight of 182-183. Taking into account lack of water, bowel, and glycogen weight. I will definitely update you guys as the week progresses. I'm going to rock 1 week of a deficit post-DNP and then hop to maintenance.

Edit: I believe I was like 15% when I started, I look to be 11 or even mid 10 now. I lack muscle mass greatly so nothing really looks that good regardless lol.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Got any before and after pics mate? Im sure we will see the difference.

If you think you have dropped 4/5 % bf, **** the scales lol

I think you will prob drop about 3 to 5 pounds more now your off, i did anyway. I lost 14 pounds in 22 days 4 of which was when i stopped.

I did hour of cardio every other day. Machine reckoned i done 1000 cals each time but dunno how precise they are.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

well if you binged for 6 days then that would hamper your results. Why did you binge when trying to lose weight?


----------

